# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Navia, electric 10-passenger robo-driven vehicle, Induct Technology, Croissy sur Seine, France

## Airicist

Developer - Induct Technology

linkedin.com/company/navia-by-induct-technology

Navia on Wikipedia

The company Induct Technology is transformed into a company NAVYA Group

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 19, 2013

Navia @ Lyon City Design

----------


## Airicist

Navia @ Luxembourg

Published on May 7, 2013




> Navia self-driving shuttle in the streets of Luxembourg.

----------


## Airicist

Pierre Lefevre's interview about Navia

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Watch Pierre Lefevre, INDUCT's CEO, talk about Navia!

----------


## Airicist

CES 2014: Quick look at Induct's driverless, electric vehicle

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Computerworld's Lucas Mearian gets a quick test drive of the Induct Navia, an electric, driverless vehicle. The vehicle was on display at CES 2014 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Induct Navia updates the autonomous box shuttle vehicle"

by Sebastian Blanco
January 8, 2014

----------

